# Removing the hook from a deep hooked fish...



## richg99 (May 23, 2016)

Found this on the Chattanooga fishing Forum today.
richg99



From "Gonefishin" on the Chattanooga Fishing Forum
https://www.chattanoogafishingforum.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=88312&posts=8

"The best way to get the hook out of a deep hooked fish is to cut you line but give yourself at least two feet of line still attached to the hook. Push the line out thru the gills on the side the hook point is closest to. Once you pull it thru the hook should turn up side down. Now take your pliers and gently pull it out. Maybe this will save a fish or two for someone."


----------



## Abraham (May 23, 2016)

Great advice Rich. Killed a crappie I didn't intend to keep a couple weeks ago for that very reason. Greedy sucker just swallowed it down but this would have helped. I'll use it in the future


----------



## ngabowhunter (May 24, 2016)

I,ll have to give this a try, I always try to cut the barb out with wire cutters if I can and slip it out a lot of times. This sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Wyatt (May 25, 2016)

My fishing partner caught one last week that tried to swallow a 5xd. We were unable to unhook it so we went through the gills and pulled it through. Once we got it through, that's when we cut the line and returned him back to the water.


----------



## richg99 (May 25, 2016)

Yep. Going through the gills works well. 

This new suggestion may help the fish more than sticking the pliers into the Gill area. 

Now, I have to catch a deep-hooked fish to try it out. Anything is better than jerking the fish's guts out. richg99


----------



## bcbouy (May 25, 2016)

or you can just use a barbless hook if you have no intention of retaining your catch.


----------

